# Cockapoo or Springer Spaniel?



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Was at the local park a couple of days ago and several people were sure Milo is a Springer spaniel. Being a bit of a novice where breeds are concerned I was wondering what if you think he looks Springer. Its probably nothing but with several people making the same comment I started wondering...

I think its cos of his flat coat and roan coloring but is there any other difference? :question: 

His mom is a roan cocker spaniel with cream poodle dad. I read springers are bigger. I think he's of average size. Was 4kg at 13 weeks...

Here are a few photos..


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! Working cockers are like a small springer so can see where people get that from. He does look spaniel like but thats only as he isn't really fluffy. They all seem to vary in their fluffiness and what age they get fluffy.

As for size, again that varies. My Betty has a toy poodle dad and at 20 months is only 5kg, but she is one of the smallest full grown cockapoos on here. 4kg at 13 weeks is the same as many dogs on here.

People often don't know what breed Betty is. i get spaniel, poodle, tibetan terrier, etc etc.

x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Since Vincents coats coming through thick and fast now people tend to think he's a poodle now, but when we first got him people thought he was a spaniel.

It's one of the best things about cockapoos, their variety! (imo!)


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

He does definitely resemble a springer with his coat, but I thinnk it's down to his colouring that people are thinking that. He's gorgeous & his face isn't springer spaniely, don't worry about it, i'm sure as he gets older his coat will get longer & fluffier & people will stop mistaking him


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I was going to post and ask about the fuzzy faces and if most of them had them as Mitzy has a very cocker face with only a tiny bit of fuzz at the corner of her mouth. Every pic Ive seen has dogs with big mustaches and lots of fuzz. It was nice to see your pup with a face like hers although she has a wavy coat which makes it obvious she has the poodle in her. A voyage of discovery as they change looks


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

The thing is with cockapoos is that they vary so much!
When we first fbrought Poppy home, for the first month or so we thought we was going to be very cocker spaniely in her appearance, however as she is getting a bit older her bose doesn't seem to be getting longer yet & neither do her ears (so they might not get to be too cockery) & he coat is getting a slight wave to it, although we don't think she will ever have Izzie coat as that is very thick & curly & poodley haha 
It's realy difficult! They have the same dads yet look so different lol, I think you can only tell properly as they are fully grown & thir coat has fully matured as to what they will look like as adults  Although they're all gorgeous!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Soo said:


> I was going to post and ask about the fuzzy faces and if most of them had them as Mitzy has a very cocker face with only a tiny bit of fuzz at the corner of her mouth. Every pic Ive seen has dogs with big mustaches and lots of fuzz. It was nice to see your pup with a face like hers although she has a wavy coat which makes it obvious she has the poodle in her. A voyage of discovery as they change looks


Quite a voyage! Seen some here go from straight to wavy to poodle curly!! 
I actaully started a post a week ago about facial hair cos Mielo doesnt seem to have any!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I would think he was a springer or roan spaniel if I didn't know any different, but it could change later as he grows and his adult coat comes through.

Some cockapoos have straighter coats and this makes them look more like the cocker side and ones like my Monty whom are curly look more like the poodle side.

Doesn't matter though he is a cute pupster


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> He does definitely resemble a springer with his coat, but I thinnk it's down to his colouring that people are thinking that. He's gorgeous & his face isn't springer spaniely, don't worry about it, i'm sure as he gets older his coat will get longer & fluffier & people will stop mistaking him


Laura do you think there's any poodle in his face??


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would say it's because of his colouring and also once his fuller coat comes in he will look totally different,Buddy's roan take a look at some of my pics of him on my page how he'schanged,people thought he was from a springer when a pup.
by the way my neighbour has two springers who are choc and white and now Buddy's bigger he looks so different and Buddy Has long legs and they have really short legs.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Dee123 said:


> Laura do you think there's any poodle in his face??


I think it's still difficult to say at such a young age, I think he definitely looks more cocker spaniel atm (but springers have bigger faces I think & he doesn't), but so does my Poppy.

But as Donna has just said above, her Buddy looked like a springer at first (same kind of colouring as yours) & now look how lovely & fluffy he is! 

I know that my Izzie's coat got thicker & curlier as she got her adult coat & even curlier after we first got her cropped!

I think anything is possible atm, i'm sure he'll fluff out as he gets older!  He's gorgeous, he has a beautiful face, looks very innocent


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Milo is still young and you will see a lot of changes as he grows up. He does have a spaniel look at the moment, more Cocker than Springer for me, but beautiful just the same.
But half the fun of owning Cockapoo's is having everyone guessing what breed they are.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

i agree, def more cocker than springer- springers aren't as dark roan as cockers. he is gorgeous all the same


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll keep taking photos. Should be an interesting album!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Denee, whatever he is, he is gorgeous! Love his colour and I think he looks more cocker than springer too. My next door neighbours dog is a springer and she has a longer nose.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Gaia also got taken for a cocker spaniel at first but at 20 weeks her face is beginning to get fluffy and she looks more like a cockapoo! Yippee


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

My friend has a Springer and she has a much longer and thinner face with longer ears. The size of his face is much more cockapoo, He is very cute.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He may look working cocker now .. but he is still so young ... his coat will develop so much in the coming months ... soon as those curls show people will know he is a cockapoo  .. he may remain with a smoother coat ... but whatever his appearance he is your lovely cockapoo   hold him tight and love hiom right back .... I love all the different looks which can be seen in cockapoos .. makes them so much fun ...


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Milo looks gorgeous, and yes does seem to look more spaniel at the moment. But dont worry your not alone, our rosie is 9 weeks old and looks more like a spaniel as well! Shes cream and buff, with a short almost straight looking coat! Her ears have curls..lol! Im hoping she will eventually resemble her mum, who had a lovely loose curly coat


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's good fun watching the metamorphosis... Good to know springers have longer faces and ears. At least I will have something to say when someone is adamant he's springer! We adore him and he's simply a fun intelligent pup!


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Denee - I had a groomer think Chip was a cocker spaniel when I first got him cut. He told me Chip would never look cockapoo, but he is filling out very nicely now. Hang in there. Love the colors of Mielo!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

From what I have seen on this site most puppies seem to look more like a spaniel than a poodle but the the coat change happens and it is a bit of a lottery. Anyway whatever he is he is your best boy and that is what counts! You know what he is you could always get a dog coat with " I am a cockapoo!" stitched on it to prevent any confusion.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mick's Milo was often mistaken for a retriever pup when he was younger


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Amazing how different they look as pups and adults. Really interesting catalogue on My Dogs Life blog. Milo is now getting quite wavy and darker roan. Should be good fun at the park tomorrow....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Probably a long shot but I would love to see Milo now! Beautiful coat, really unique and I would love to see how it grew out. Dee if you are about, give us an update please


----------



## redessa (Nov 11, 2013)

Daisy usually gets mistaken for a Goldendoodle. If her coat gets any curlier as she gets older, she's going to start looking like a straight poodle.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can we see more photos of the beautiful daisy please.


----------



## redessa (Nov 11, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Can we see more photos of the beautiful daisy please.


Sure thing! I just posted a couple over in the Cockapoo pictures forum titled Daisy and the quilt.


----------

